# Nasal spray & injections



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey gals

How long roughly should nasal spray be taken for and same for injections? Any clues??
x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello 

Not to sure on the nasel spray but iam on injections
Do u mean the downregg injections or stimming injections too??

I downregged for 17days and then started stimms which will be approx 7-10days,while stimming they will lower ur doseage of downregging so u will then do 2ijections a night.injections are done daily

hope this has helped a little
love kelly


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hiya Kelly and thanks,  My consultant told me 7 days d/r & 14 ish days for stimms but Kate at the same clinic was told by the nurse that you d/r for about 16 days then 7-10 on stimms!! I was just a bit confused!!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah yes, but you know what that Kate is like, gets everything bottom up!   

I will ask again hun and see if I can write it down as she is saying it!!!

xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hee hee kate......you make me laugh -i think its different for everyone. i just read another thread and 1 girl was d/r for 1 wk but others were longer, so i think it depends on how you respond.  
Each clinic uses different drugs, some use nasal sprays some are all injections.
Any Lister gals who can shed some light would be great....
Ive been prescribed;-
  2 bottle of Nafarelin(nasal spray)
  15 days worth of Menopur
  1 ampoule of Ovitrelle
  30 pessaries of Cyclogest

Thanks girlies!! and my little mate Kate!!


----------

